# Child benefit in Aus



## LIDS (May 29, 2011)

Hi 
do they have child benefit/working tax credits in Australia similiar to the UK.If so is it equal in value or is the UK the benefit/spoungers capital of the world.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

UK is not that bad believe it or not. But if you can get a PR visa then yes....if not then you are on your own.


----------



## sarah28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes they have it but not until you get pr as the previous poster said which to me is a bit mean, we loose our uk child benefit as we are not in the country but we can't claim it in Aus despite earning and paying tax there but hey can't do anything about it!


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

sarah28 said:


> Yes they have it but not until you get pr as the previous poster said which to me is a bit mean, we loose our uk child benefit as we are not in the country but we can't claim it in Aus despite earning and paying tax there but hey can't do anything about it!


I can understand the disappointment in not being able to receive a child benefit until you have PR, but it's quite understandable. There are enough financial problems in every country for governments to only give certain benefits to people who are sure to remain. Eventually migrants will have PR status and going through the temporary status is something you can't do anything about.

Also, until you are PR you cannot pay the local student fees if you study in Australia. The government would lose a lot of money investing into people who may not end up staying in Australia. My partner is on a bridging visa (we're waiting for him to be granted a partner visa), and once the visa is granted he'll still have to wait 2 years for PR. That means if he wants to study at uni he has to cough up $23,000 instead of the $5,000 that I pay. But I understand that the government doesn't have to give my partner these benefits, he's not a PR let alone a citizen!


----------



## Cane (Jul 17, 2011)

Just curious, when do you stop claiming UK child support? The month you leave the UK or the month you become entitled to Aus child support?


----------



## sarah28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Cane said:


> Just curious, when do you stop claiming UK child support? The month you leave the UK or the month you become entitled to Aus child support?


you are supposed to stop claiming uk benefit as soon as you leave the uk, once you no longer live in the country you are no longer entitled which is why I was a bit miffed as we will not be entitled in either country which seems a little unfair but then nothing we can do about it


----------



## Cane (Jul 17, 2011)

Miffing indeed!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

This is how they screw their own people


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> This is how they screw their own people


 How is anyone being screwed? If one chooses to leave the country why should they still be entitled to welfare benefits? 

If you choose to live in Australia as a temporary resident why should Australia be obliged to pay you welfare benefits when you could up and leave at any minute, get a higher tax threshold and other tax benefits to boost your income?


----------



## Cane (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm emigrating permanently, and already have my PR.

I'm just wanted to understand the rules - no need to get riled up.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

_shel said:


> How is anyone being screwed? If one chooses to leave the country why should they still be entitled to welfare benefits?
> 
> If you choose to live in Australia as a temporary resident why should Australia be obliged to pay you welfare benefits when you could up and leave at any minute, get a higher tax threshold and other tax benefits to boost your income?


I agree 100% shel. Like I said in my above post, there's only so much money to go around. What's more - if the UK government kept giving the child benefit, and not long after you'd be eligible for the Aussie child benefit, why should you get to have benefits from both countries?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Cane said:


> I'm emigrating permanently, and already have my PR.
> 
> I'm just wanted to understand the rules - no need to get riled up.



Who's even replying to you! Your not the person *****ing about it! You'll be entitled to family payments Family Assistance
Depending on your income and savings. All other welfare is subject to a 104 week waiting period.


----------

